# What a beautiful Carpet ..I'm in love! Love the color!



## Carol Azevedo (Jan 3, 2018)

Stunning colours and gorgeous pattern...I'm following this video and Graphic Free link


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/110478997095303381/
 image: LaceMats

Patterns Available for Purchase - (Etsy Patterns) https://www.etsy.com/listing/589922225/absolutely-stunning-round-carpet-82-in?ref=shop_home_feat_1


----------



## sunshine1225 (Jul 30, 2018)

Beautiful!!!! My mouth fell open when I saw this. Wow!


----------



## mellowearth (Sep 12, 2018)

Absolutely GORGEOUS! I'm about to have a go doing overlay crochet......am thinking about a potholder for starters. Happen to have a copy of Crochet Master Class---has Chapter on the technique. I'm thinking you've been using this technique for quite some time. Beautiful work! Most encouraging.

Just finished a homespun rug using Tunisian Crochet. One section of the rug has store-bought yarn that seems to be a type of chenille. I've been busy at it cutting an old chenille bedspread into strips, which I'll be using to create chenille art yarn to use in my next rug.


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

Stunning as well as my favorite color


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Beautiful, but too nice to walk on.


----------



## targa416 (Mar 26, 2017)

Beware. This OP is a click-baiter and the link he/she posts are clickbait.


----------



## Carol Azevedo (Jan 3, 2018)

I'm not clickbait, I just shared the link with the free Patterns ????????


targa416 said:


> Beware. This OP is a click-baiter and the link he/she posts are clickbait.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Beautiful to look at....my feet hurt thinking about walking on all those lumps and bumps.


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

Previously posted http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-526781-1.html#12062033


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

It is gorgeous.


----------



## Pinkpaisley (Mar 11, 2015)

It’s beautiful but won’t it be rough on bare feet?


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I would not put that on the floor as it will be ruined. Hope you don't have any inside animals. Hang it on the wall for it to have a place of honor - beautiful!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Wow. That is just gorgeous. I love it too. :sm24:


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

scottybearNSW said:


> Beautiful, but too nice to walk on.


I was just going to say that.


----------



## doglady (Nov 12, 2013)

What is click-baiter?


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

The rug is on Pinterest. I don't think there is a pattern. Etsy is seeing them.


----------



## chinook (Apr 25, 2015)

SURELY no one would walk on this!!! Just beautiful.


----------



## mellowearth (Sep 12, 2018)

Just finished my first go at Overlay Crochet today.....Made a potholder, following instructions in Crochet Master Class. First 11 rounds made just the right size, using an H hook and Lily Sugar and Cream cotton yarn. Very challenging!


----------



## poverbaugh (Aug 9, 2012)

I'd have to break their legs if they stepped on it.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

FUNNY THAT ALL THE GOOGLE LISTING IS LINKS TO PINTEREST -- 
The Etsy link is for a completed rug priced at over 400$.

► ► NO PATTERN! ◄ ◄
.
.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

Carol Azevedo said:


> I'm not clickbait, I just shared the link with the free Patterns ????????


You can get 'angry' all you want...... THERE IS NO FREE (OR PAID) PATTERN!

And it is interesting to go back into your posts and you have posted this same thing numerous times.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

CLICK BAITERS
• Will say anything (what doozie of stories they try to get you to believe).
• Will do anything (post photos of items not of their own handywork and claim it is).
• Do *Not* know the difference between knit and crochet.
• Do *Not* know the difference between a knitting needle and a crochet hook.
• Do *Not* know the difference between a free pattern and a paid/purchase/ pattern.
• Do *Not* know the difference between a finished product and a pattern.


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

Carol Azevedo said:


> I'm not clickbait, I just shared the link with the free Patterns ????????


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-564651-1.html


----------



## eqnancy (May 5, 2011)

Simply stunning


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

And.... Drum roll, please!!!
Do *Not* know the difference between right and wrong. Thank you for your allerts.
When will they ever learn?!



JennyG12 said:


> CLICK BAITERS
> • Will say anything (what doozie of stories they try to get you to believe).
> • Will do anything (post photos of items not of their own handywork and claim it is).
> • Do *Not* know the difference between knit and crochet.
> ...


----------

